# for those knowledgeable about reverse t3



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

had labs done 10/31/2012 -- 5 days after starting synthroid..

(had these labs done since i went to a new dr) I am due for a new lab draw for tsp and frees next week

TSH 0.77 (0.30-3)
FREE T3 3.13 (2.5-3.9)
FREE T4 1.05 (0.58-1.64)
REVERSE T3 369 (90-350)

What does it mean when your reverse t3 is too high? i am seeing my doctor tomorrow.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

smelliebellie said:


> had labs done 10/31/2012 -- 5 days after starting synthroid..
> 
> (had these labs done since i went to a new dr) I am due for a new lab draw for tsp and frees next week
> 
> ...


Too high rt3 means your body is dumping yout synthroid into rt3 which is useless. You may be a candidate for t3 meds to clear your system and may even fair better on t3 only meds.

t3/rt3 ratio should be around 20 or higher for optimal conditions.

in your case

3130 / 369 = 8.48 is your ratio.

So to sum up your synthroid may not be helping with your symptoms. Increasing t4 meds will just compound the issue.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You get a lot of reverse T3 when there is rapid conversion from T4 to T3. In your case, in the labs you posted and in your original labs, you had a relatively high free T3 to begin with. Five days on, was it 25mcg of Synthroid?, shouldn't have had that much measurable influence on your numbers--but conflicting antibodies, which you have posted that you have, would definitely move them that quickly.

I don't think lack of conversion is your issue, and this is when T3 meds are most helpful. Most doctors consider the "reverse T3 hypothesis", T3/rT3 ratios and treating high rT3 by giving the patient T3 only medication to be bogus. In my years in the forums, I haven't met anyone who, given a willing doctor to "correct" this problem, has had any success with their symptoms by doing so.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

lainey - thing is, that reverse t3 was done 5 days after starting synthroid on the lowest dose (25mcg) would it make a difference in 5 days by making it so high? What should i expect? t3 only wont help? and if i stick to synthroid, will it worsen my problem?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

No, T4 meds are long acting--it takes weeks for them to build up.

You don't want to take T3 only meds when your own T3 is already high. The net result is hyper.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

iroczinoz - thank u! Im seeing my dr today to see what he says.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

lainey - I am now on the fifth week of synthroid. Idk where my
free t3 or free t4 is now. would i benefit getting labs drawn?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

what about t3/t4 combo? would that be too
much?


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

smelliebellie said:


> what about t3/t4 combo? would that be too
> much?


You could try t4/t3 combo. Depends how you feel currently and if not good try new things. Might just want to give it a little more time and then decide. 5 weeks probably not long enough. Give it at least 10.

In your case if your rt3 was so high to begin with before taking meds. I would advise to get your cortisol levels checked.

High cortisol can be the contributing factor to your high rt3.

Sleep well? Stressed?

It could also be other things causing your high rt3. If morning cortisol checks out fine maybe look at, vit b6, b12, iron, ferritin, iodine deficiency. Do you use iodized salt?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

iroczinoz -

thanks for helping me trouble shoot. got my cortisol test results today!

cortisol
7am - 9 am 1.33 (0.27-1.18)
11 am - 1 pm 0.20 (0.10-0.41)
3 pm - 5pm 0.20 (0.05-0.27)
10pm - 12 am 0.05 (0.03-0.14)

what do u think?!

the dr prescribed 1/4 grain of armor. he said i was having symptoms still because the synthroid was helping a little, but not much. he agrees i need a little t3 to help with the lingering symptoms. he wasn't open to prescribing direct t3 alone, and if so he would prescribe it as a slow release t3.

I sleep okay, but i feel tired when i wake. The other night, i couldn't sleep til 4 am but i think it was due to the jet lag from my trip to hawaii to ca on sunday.

here are my vitamin levels:
never checked b6 -- would i benefit by taking a b complex?
currently take 100 mcg of selenium
b 12 - 668 (180-914)
ferritin 65.7 (11-306)
transferrin 256 (190-382)
transferrin sat 32% (15-50)

iodine - he recommended to take some, but was told it wasn't recommended for hashimotos patients. true?


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

Cortisol is a little elevated in the morning you might want to read this link below if anything stands out.

http://www.arkprogram.com/Videos-(2)/ARK-Foundations/Elevated-Morning-Cortisol.aspx

Generally not recommended iodine supplemenation if you have hashi's is what I have read also.


----------

